# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  عاااااجل : مرتضى كبير يوقع

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وقع قبل قليل اللاعب مرتضى كبير فى كشوفات المريخ وتم شطب اللاعب بدر الدين قلق ..
يذكر ان عقد مرتضى كبير لمدة ثلاثة سنوات ..



*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مرحب بالكبير في النادي الكبير
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبروك وبالتوفيق للاعب مرتضي كبير في الزعيم 
*

----------


## babikir fadul

*السلام عليكم ياشباب 
والله اجمل خبر
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

* مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## ابو المنذر

*الف مبروووووووووووك مرتضي كبير وربنا يوفقك في خدمة الزعيم 
والف شكر ليك بدرالدين قلق وهذه حال الدنيا لا يدوم لها حال 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مابعرفو واول مره اسمع بيه مع التسجيلات دي

واتمني ان لايعار شهر سته 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مابعرفو واول مره اسمع بيه مع التسجيلات دي

واتمني ان لايعار شهر سته 




هو لعاب بس المريخ عودنا انه يكون مقبرة للنجوم
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*قلق يودع كشوفات المريخ رسميا وكبير بديلا له كسب المريخ قبل قليل توقيع لاعب هلال الجبال مرتضى كبير فى كشوفاته رسميا لثلاث سنوات بعقد احتراف فى مكاتب الاتحاد العام واخلى المريخ فى المقابل خانه لاعب بدر الدرين قلق والذى وقع فى فترة التسجيلات التكميلية الماضية لمدة عام
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*قلق يودع كشوفات المريخ رسميا وكبير بديلا له




كسب المريخ قبل قليل توقيع لاعب هلال الجبال مرتضى كبير فى كشوفاته رسميا لثلاث سنوات بعقد احتراف فى مكاتب الاتحاد العام واخلى المريخ فى المقابل خانه لاعب بدر الدرين قلق والذى وقع فى فترة التسجيلات التكميلية الماضية لمدة عام 
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*لاعب جيد. 
نتمني له التوفيق مع الزعيم.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك ليك الكبير ياكبير

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مابعرفو واول مره اسمع بيه مع التسجيلات دي

واتمني ان لايعار شهر سته 





*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مابعرفو واول مره اسمع بيه مع التسجيلات دي

واتمني ان لايعار شهر سته 






للمعلومية ...

دا نجم الموسم الحقيقى فى السودان...

فاز بنجومية مباريات الممتاز ستة مرات كأعلى رقم بحقق فى الموسم..
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*مبروك وبالتوفيق لللاعب مرتضي فى دياره
*

----------

